# Help with photographing little kids



## BCordeiroPhotography (Apr 13, 2015)

hey everyone i had photoshoot this weekend of a brother and a sister about 7 -10 years old and it was very hard for me to photograph them because they were all over the place. they didnt want to smile you would tell one of them to do something and he wouldnt do it. this is the first time im photographing little kids and it was just bad. i was wondering if anyone out there had some nice tips on how to get the kids to corporate with you so you can get some nice pictures. thank you all for tips and help in advance.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep.  Don't.  Seriously.  Unless you have children of your own, you probably don't have the necessary skills to really do this effectively.  This, along with boudoire photography is an area I think most men, ESPECIALLY men without children, and a well/over-developed paternal instinct aren't really equipped to deal with as well as women.


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2015)

BCordeiroPhotography said:


> i was wondering if anyone out there had some nice tips on how to get the kids to corporate with you so you can get some nice pictures.


Yeah, a tough one.  I hesitate to comment, but the short version is; you need to develop a rapport with them.  It may seem unnecessary, and a waste of time, but you've seen what the alternative is.

I do not mean that you are to pretend that you're their new best friend, but try to get them interested in what you're doing.  Children are curious, and eager to learn, so if you can turn all that energy into cooperation, you'll be mostly there.  

Another method is to have the mother threaten them with bodily harm if they don't do exactly as you say.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 14, 2015)

there are no tips that can be implemented.
managing children is all personality, experience and skills.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> there are no tips that can be implemented.
> managing children is all personality, experience and skills.


 and the occasional cattle-prod!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2015)

Valium.  Calms em down real quick.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2015)

Duck tape.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 15, 2015)

That age you can let them shoot with an old camera for a bit. Get them used to you and the environment. There are millions of tricks and techniques but you always have that one set that just doesn't work. Kids are cranky, stubborn and there is nothing you can do. You do you best then set up a free reshoot. I disagree with the gender and parental status of the photographer. I have seen very good work from people with and without kids. both men and women.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 15, 2015)

It's a matter of knowing some techniques to try because different things work with different kids (and on occasion nothing seems to be working! lol).

You might try looking online to find info. related to child development for elementary school age kids, or maybe start doing some volunteer work with kids to learn what works.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2015)

6" nails and a hammer, nail the little bastards feet to the floor then photoshop the nails out after the shoot or just shoot half body


----------



## jovince3000 (Apr 24, 2015)

Designer said:


> Another method is to have the mother threaten them with bodily harm if they don't do exactly as you say.



*HE SAID IT !!!!*

More seriously though, I don't have kids of my own, and I'm a 6.3foot tall guy with a 300+ pound. So let's just say, I scare the sh*t out of the kids away normally. And I have had some successful ( some terrible too, I gotta admit ) shoot with kids. 

At this age, if they are not cooperating, you've got yourself some problem children ( they all are at that age) the only solution to this is to BUY the kids off in liking you. That sound terrible to say but that's pretty much the only alternative to a failed shoot. Ask the parents what they like pre-shoot, food work well, but if you know the kid like pokemon, and you start showing them your massive collection of pokeball, chances are they will like you. ( or find you weird, but if they laugh at you, that work too. Whatever it take to earn your pay.) 

When you shoot younger kids, you have to get to their levels first so they are not scared of you, that's true up to about 8-10 years of age. Pre-shoot, you want to talk with the parents and ask them to bring something the kid like, and play with the kid a little, maybe just 10-15 minutes so he get used to you. 

Past the age of 3-4, you can maybe even start showing them the camera ( not necessary let them touch it, but maybe just shoot the parents and show the image to the kids ) maybe even put the camera in live view and show the parents in the display. They will get an understanding of what the camera is for and will be less inclined to be scared of it. 

That's pretty much it for the "tricks" I use in these cases, I hope they work for you too.


----------



## andywag (Apr 24, 2015)

*A nail gun and gaffer tape. *


----------



## JessicaLittle (May 25, 2015)

I do some kids photos but usually at weddings, so they're all dressed up and ready to not sit still. I find its best get on their level, make funny faces or whatever and trade a few "serious" poses for some "silly" ones. Sometimes parents actually end up buying the silly ones.


----------

